# LUSH Angels on Bare Skin Facial Scrub



## AlliSwan (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay, so anyone who's tried LUSH's bath products knows how easy it is to become addicted/obsessed. Scents are really weird to me, though, and it's not hard for me to be really put off by a particular scent--patchouli, strong jasmine or lavender, etc...so the fact that this smells a LOT like lavender almost made me reswap/sell/give it away. But I tried it and WOW! Give it a shot, EVERYONE! My skin is so smooth, it was BARELY a scrub but more of a smooth pumicing...


----------



## Krista (Oct 2, 2005)

I love this product! It was one of my very first Lush products.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 3, 2005)

This is a Lush oldie but a goodie. It's changed ever so slightly in the time I've used and enjoyed it, but never for the worse. The most gentle cleanser/exfoliant and no harsh crap to kill your skin. Every now and then to give my skin a break from the usual things I use, I'll buy a pot of this. Fan-bloody-tastic it is!


----------



## Miracat (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes, Angels is good. I used it for years till I tried Dermalogica's Daily Microfoliant, which is pricier but better. Still use Lush Celestial moisturiser though...


----------



## KateGrace (Oct 4, 2005)

Angels is one of my favorite's & it doesn't break me out, which is always a plus


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm a Lush fan and love this aswell although i havn't rebought for a while.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miracat* 
_Yes, Angels is good. I used it for years till I tried Dermalogica's Daily Microfoliant, which is pricier but better. Still use Lush Celestial moisturiser though..._

 
Hey...me too! Yes, it's f-ing amazing and so well worth the cost. The Dermalogica d.m that is! I think I might get a small pot of Angels soon though, what with all this talk reminding me how damn good it is!


----------

